# Annoying appointment



## rachelha (Mar 29, 2010)

Today was the most annoying clinic appointment so far.

I was the first appointment of the session but still had to wait almost an hour to be seen.  

It was a stand in midwife who did not have a clue about diabetes.  She asked me how often my hba1c should ne checked and which of the many blood collecting tubes she should use. 

She tried both of my arms to get blood unsuccessfully. Whilst she was poking around in my arms the consultants came in and spoke to me,  needless to say I forgot all my questions.  The diabetic consultant ( the same one who has told me to test less) was worried about my night time hypos and actually asked if I had considered a pump.  It id probably a good job my arms were not free or a might have strangled him if they ever bothered to look at my notes they would know I was approved for a pump over a year ago, but am still on the waiting list for it!! 

Then they gave me my appointments for next fortnight, scan at 9.40 and clinic at 3.40.  The hospital is about an hour from my work - arghh!!

The only good thing was my hba1c was down to 6.2.


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds like a big hug is in order Rach firstly well done on the hbA that is amazing there hun, it annoys me when you get these people at your appointments who dont have a clue, i had the same with  my  new DSN the person knew nothing about me told me totally the opposite to what my old DSN told me and caused me to be more stressed then anything arghh, it aint what you need when your pregnant, will work be ok with you maybe taking the day or the afternoon time off ?


----------



## rachelha (Mar 29, 2010)

Work are really good about the appointments, although it is getting to a really busy time so I hope it stays that way.  The consultants are so annoying I have seen a different obstetrics person each time so far.  Apart from the blood tests and scans I feel the appointments are completely useless.  They have not looked at my normal diabetic clinic notes , and I don't trust what they say at all.  

I had the downs syndrome and spina bifida screening test done today, fingers crossed they come back as low risk.


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 29, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel rachel!! I got so sick and tired of those silly appointments most of which I just got told the same thing over and over AGAIN and often had to wait a good hour or sometimes even more just for a couple of minutes of them talking at you. It's hard to keep your cool sometimes in these appointments when they ask silly questions. I was asked several times by the consultants was it gestational diabetes  no  read my notes i've got type 1 have had for 2 years now. I'm so glad I don't have to waste hours each week going to them unfortunately you've got months of them left  but up side is that you've got all the growth scans and 20 week scan to look foward to. Will you be finding out the sex of the baby or do you want to leave it as a surpise? 

Well done on your hba1c that's really good you must be so pleased 

xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 29, 2010)

p.s I used to ignore most of what they told me to do because they told me I was giving myself too much lantus at one appointment and I had weeks of highs because of the bad advice and was so stressed out that whole time I changed it back myself in the end xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Work are really good about the appointments, although it is getting to a really busy time so I hope it stays that way.  The consultants are so annoying I have seen a different obstetrics person each time so far.  Apart from the blood tests and scans I feel the appointments are completely useless.  They have not looked at my normal diabetic clinic notes , and I don't trust what they say at all.
> 
> I had the downs syndrome and spina bifida screening test done today, fingers crossed they come back as low risk.



Good luck with it hun let us know the results xx


----------



## Chrissie (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Rachel
I totally understand what you mean about annoying appointments!! The different departments don't seem to talk to each other when sorting out appointments!! I'm supposed to have 2weekly appointments but they are weekly at the moment  because of the lack of organisation. Next week is a prime example the obs consultant wants me to have a 16wk scan & then see him, yep thats fine, but the scanning dept won't book my 16week scan until i'm 17 1/2 weeks because of their protocols? so i'm seeing the obs consultant the week before my scan for no bloody reason!
I hope that everything else is going ok with your pregnancy things seem to be going so quickly! almost halfway!!
Take care
Chrissie


----------

